# just rteturned from Mhtn Club in NYC- odd visit



## Blondie (Feb 8, 2006)

Have been to the manhattan club five times and it has always impressed. Just returned and wanted to share. The unit is badly in need of repair. We did bring friends and the sleep sofa AND the rollaway were practically unuseable they were so worn and saggy- we had to put them on the floor to sleep on. I was a bit embarrassed as I have been raving about the condo. The first thing I noticed upon checking in to the unit was the big "Out of Order" sign on the dishwasher. Then, the second day the faux wood panel on the fridge front fell off. The lock on the bathroom door was broken off and the sofa sagged badly. The heat was so hot and the control would not work and when I mentioned it at the front desk the lady told me to shut it off or just open the window!! Glad I am not paying those heating bills. We left a wake up call for my daughter and it never came. When I mentioned it at the front desk the clerk looked at me blankly, checked her sheet, and said, "It is not on my list." I said that it should have been on her list and that was the problem. I thought maybe she would be interested in tracking down the problem so it would not happen again to another guest but she just kept saying it was not on her list, like I was the moron and must have srewed it up.  We did enjoy our visit but I wonder if all their $$ is going into the new penthouse units... On an up note, the resaturant Joe G's is amazing. Go out the MC and go left. It is on the next block, the doorway just before McDonalds and you go sown the stone steps. Food is wonderful, prices very good. It is Italian.


----------



## Spence (Feb 8, 2006)

Doesn't sound like the owners are getting their money's worth from their high maintenance fees that pay for upkeep and management.


----------



## Hoc (Feb 8, 2006)

I have traded into the MC several times over the past few years, and while the location is great, there have always been more than a few drawbacks.  At least half the times, the rooms are a bit worn and shabby and are showing their age.  In addition, the slow elevators can prevent you from getting upstairs or downstairs for as long as an extra 20 minutes or so during peak times (usually evenings before shows start).

But the location is excellent, and for that reason alone, I return.  The Affinia Dumont is much nicer, and kept up better, but the location, at mid-town east, is not quite as convenient to all of the subway stops, and it isn't walkable to the Carnegie Deli, like the MC.

But the MC is a hot trade not because it is nice nor because it is kept up well.  It is a hot trade because it is one of only a few timeshares in Manhattan, and because of its convenient location.


----------



## suenmike32 (Feb 8, 2006)

My wife and I recently stayed at the MC (Jan20-27/06).
I really feel bad that you guys had a difficult time there. This was our first stay there and I really have to say, that it was outstanding.  I couldn't find a thing wrong with the place, outside of the fact that the windows were drafty. I remedied that by putting towels on the windowsill to block any unwanted draft.
There were absolutley no problems with the elevators, all staff was friendly and attentive, The room and furnishings were  fine. Not spanking new...but better than average.  I would go back tomorrow! I just feel the need to give my experience.
Mike
PS:  I can be real crabby when things aren't up to par.  I've been around a bunch of years and this isn't our first trip to the big apple.


----------



## TravelSFO (Feb 8, 2006)

Wow, can you tell us which unit had all the problems?

Also, was this an exchange or are you owners?


----------



## Blondie (Feb 8, 2006)

It was unit 2015. We exchanged in for the fifth time. I was surprised that so many things were run down. It has been awhile since the units have been refurbished. I did hear another woman complain about her dishwasher at the front desk and she was an owner, and once in the elevator another patron was complaining about how her heat would not shut off either. So, it is not just in my unit... I just bought RHC points and we will be staying in New YOrk at the Affina Dumont which we checked out while in the city. The units are lovely. We have a studio and a pres. unit booked for August. So, I guess that will be our new place to hang out, although I agree the location of the MC is better.


----------



## senorak (Feb 8, 2006)

We were just in the MC this past weekend (room 2222).  While we had the same problem w/ the heat (very warm in the room; you could turn the heat down; but not off), we cracked open the windows to sleep at night.  No other problems----dishwasher worked fine; and while some things showed "wear and tear", nothing major to mention.  Our two children (ages 9 and 10) slept on the sofa bed...a bit squeaky; but, after all, it is a sofa bed.  We only had one wait for an elevator (more than a few minutes).....and that was only about 7 minutes; otherwise, the elevators came within a minute or two.  
I usually don't spend much time in the room; though this time ( w/ DH and kids), we hung out in our room more than usual.  We had a 1BR 4/4 w/ 2 BA....so we were able to "spread out" a bit....and didn't feel too crowded.  Enjoyed our time in NYC....wish I could've stayed for the entire week (my nieces are up at MC now); but work and school prohibited that!    

DEB


----------

